# Toyota Invests $1 Billion in Autonomous Vehicles for Human Drivers



## humandriver (Sep 16, 2014)

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/11/06/t...ficial-intelligence-research-center.html?_r=0

By adding Gill Pratt, the former program manager of DARPA (the agency that initiated autonomous vehicle research to begin with) I feel like this automaker is on the right path. Autonomous driving should be about making driving incredibly safe, not putting our lives solely in the hands of algorithms.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

It does make a lot more sense than people riding around in what would basically be an oversized Roomba.


----------

